
Americans, at 12 hours per week online, are goofing off smarter not harder  - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/07/28/americans-stabilized-at-12-hours-per-week-online-are-goofing-off-smarter-not-harder/
======
sound2man
So they thought that internet use would go up if they cut out all the waiting?

